
Have startups run out of ideas? - jmorin007
http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/digitalcontent/2008/07/have_startups_run_out_of_ideas.html
======
gm
I read the post and was left waiting for the punchline... Where is the
argument for startups having run out of ideas? I mean there is not connection
between the PG paper (a list of submission topics he would like to see) and
the title of startups having run out of ideas.

Anyway, it's just a very shortened talk about PGs paper. Does anyone find
anything in the post actually interesting?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Well, this might be a good example for PG's request #3: "New News".

My initial inclination is to deride the Guardian's obvious lack of ideas --
it's easy for me to laugh at this me-too article, because I'm a news.yc reader
already. But from the point of view of a Guardian reader who has barely heard
of PG, this might be a very good article. It certainly reflects my opinion
that journalism would be better if it spent more time linking people to good
content written by credible experts and less time misquoting them, jeering at
them for being mere "bloggers", or trying to pretend that ignoring them will
make them all go away.

But, yes, the title makes no sense and is obvious linkbait. _Amateurish_
linkbait. The Guardian's editors need to hire some linkbaiting consultants
with Digg experience.

------
jgrahamc
PG's way of email is precisely mine. In fact my inbox is actually renamed to
ACTION and I've written before about how I manage email:
[http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/06/measuring-my-inbox-
depth.htm...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/06/measuring-my-inbox-depth.html)
and <http://www.jgc.org/blog/2006/01/how-i-manage-email.html>

I use a combination of automatic filtering (i.e. POPFile), fast keyboard
shortcuts, and public shame (I publish the number of items in my inbox on my
web site) to keep it under control.

------
vaksel
Startups didn't run out of ideas, its just that the simple stuff that you can
do on your own, has been done to death, and the VCs are too enamored with the
"easy" stuff, trying to get a piece of the pie, that they don't want to take
the risk on something complicated which involves a much higher investment. I
mean look at all the web companies getting funded in the startup phase, most
of them are pretty small investments.

------
steveplace
No.

------
riklomas
"Everything that can be invented has been invented." - Charles Duell, 1899

~~~
siculars
he was wrong.

